# Aggitation Collar



## Naellik (May 5, 2009)

Hello. I am new in the sport and I have a 7 month old GSD. I was wondering the advantage/disadvantages of a 1.5" collar vs a 2" collar. :help:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The wider the collar the easier it is on their neck.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

When you want the dog to pull, as in aggitation, the wider the collar the better. Most would recommend a 2" with padding. Though personally I prefer a harness over collar for the sort of aggitation work this type of collar is usually used for.


----------



## Naellik (May 5, 2009)

I have a harness as well.


----------

